#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Handbook of Steel Connection Design & Details - Tamboli

## Azad

Handbook of Steel Connection Design and Details, 2nd ed
Author(s): 	Akbar R. Tamboli
Date: 		2009
ISBN10: 	       0071550054





Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Handbook of Steel Connection Design & Details - Tamboli

----------


## purav

Thank you so much dear AZAD!!!

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear AZAd,

link is dead, please re-upload.
thanks in advance

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear AZAd,

link is dead, please re-upload.
thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alanj

Thank you.

----------


## bigone

new links

Handbook of strcutural steel Connection Design and Detail by Akbar R Tamboli_2nd ED-2009-0071550055_AISC-05.pdf



```
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=c80ba4aedf4fd3910138edd527c1f515&open=0
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/get?md5=c80ba4aedf4fd3910138edd527c1f515&open=0
http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=1052625
```


Handbook of strcutural steel Connection Design and Detail by Akbar R Tamboli_1st Ed-1999-0070614970_AISC-1989.pdf



```
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=CFFDD533A928AD2311F531839681C046&open=0
http://gen.lib.rus.ec/get?md5=CFFDD533A928AD2311F531839681C046&open=0
http://bookza.org/book/601926/a42546
http://en.bookfi.org/book/611144
http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=174541
```

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

thank you very much.

----------


## wqi_engineer

thank you very much for the share

----------


## kohseongwon

thnx..

----------


## red100rose

thanks

----------


## Taulant

For more books and software you can get in:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Taulant

For more books and software you can get in:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Handbook of Steel Connection Design & Details - Tamboli

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------

